# Need tips for Smoking Elk Brisket...



## timduval (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got my hands on a few Elk briskets and want to slow smoke them. I have smoked many a beef brisket (kansas city style burnt ends) and want to make sure I don't dry them out too much. Has anyone smoked elk/venison brisket before? Would I use the same approach to roasts?  Use mustard/bacon wrap? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 14, 2008)

i've never done this, but here are a few ideas to pass along from long experience in cooking game:

keep it moist - whether you lard it, marinate it, mop it, baste it, etc. it's going to need more than you think it needs. elk, deer and antelope are all quite lean meats.

you probably want to remove as much elk fat as you can and replace it with any of the above. venison fat doesn't taste all that good and imparts a waxy texture to anything it touches. when we butcher our own deer and antelope, we remove everything that isn't meat including bone, connective tissue, sinews, membranes and especially fat.

well done is not necessarily the goal, as such lean meats can dry out easily.

having said all the above, if you've got a few to experiment with, then you should enjoy a resounding success and be able to develop a good method. most, if not all, of the "failures" should be pretty darn good too!

the link below was posted at www.baitshopboyz.com a year or so ago. it's not exactly the same, as it was a deer loin rather than an elk brisket, but should give you some ideas.

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=11935


----------



## shorts (Aug 14, 2008)

Last year I corned some deer roasts then smoked them for pastrami.  Took it up to 140 on the smoker the foiled and rested.  Everybody that tried it loved it...


----------

